# Magnet ammo holder ?



## Dcoyote (5 mo ago)

seen a lot of shooters with this round magnet leather ammo holder around the neck 
Anyone know where we can get a few ? 
thanks


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

I have the same question, my friend.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

You can find a host of nice magnets to make ammo holders with from McMaster Carr.

www.McMastercarr.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Local hobby or hardware store will have magnets. Get one with a hole in it and all you need is some paracord. Hobby shop or thrift store for some thin leather if you want to get fancy. Doesn't have to be pretty. Sew or glue it around the magnet. Leave a loop for a cord. No need to get crazy. It's just a magnet. Or you could spend more money and wait for delivery for a "magnetic ammo holder"! 😁


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

StringSlap said:


> Local hobby or hardware store will have magnets. Get one with a hole in it and all you need is some paracord. Hobby shop or thrift store for some thin leather if you want to get fancy. Doesn't have to be pretty. Sew or glue it around the magnet. Leave a loop for a cord. No need to get crazy. It's just a magnet. Or you could spend more money and wait for delivery for a "magnetic ammo holder"! 😁


I've never been accused of being too "patient". I'm going to do this tonite!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Buckaroo said:


> I've never been accused of being too "patient". I'm going to do this tonite!


Post pics of what you make!


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

StringSlap said:


> Post pics of what you make!


I will!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

For me I pick up an eight pack of square rare earth magnets from Amazon for super cheap. I super glue the cord to the tip of one corner and then use Gorilla Tape to lock all in that top corner and then make a necklace to go with it. Works great and hold a ton of steel.

Cheers


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Making them is much more fun than buying them,no matter waht they look like


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I like ones you can wear around your neck or clipped to your pants loop with a carabiner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Here's mine, I just wrapped it with duck tape


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

here are mine,surprisingly i like the "bare bones" one the best


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

You can always take a magnet out of a hard drive, but they're pretty powerful and you may have to fight to get the ammo off of them.


----------

